# The Official "I Love Hot Sauce" Thread!



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey,

I am just starting this thread to see if there are any other hot sauce fire and endorphin junkies on CS. Thanks to Ron1YY; I have been officially inaugurated into the world of Hot Sauce.

Currently on hand is:

*Blair's Sudden Death Sauce-* Very hot, and very good! I used this to juice up some limp-wristed Shrimp Creole the other day.

*Dave's Hurtin' Habanero:* Not as hot, but still very nice tasting. I had this on some Manwich the other day and it really brought around the flavor.

*Dave's Temporary Insanity Sauce:* I just got this tonight and it was hit on some Chili I had. Very good flavor, with a good amount of fire.

*Dave's Total Insanity Sauce:* The bottle is still unopened, but I plan on using this before the week is out. (ABC liquor had a sale on all the "Dave's" sauces)

Alright,

Let's hear some good suggestions!

ATL


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I like a few so here goes:

*Bayou Fireballs* (cayenne, habanero and garlic....yummy) thought it was a gimick and now it is my favorite.
*El Yucateco* comes in brown, green and red, cheap and good. local grocery stores has them in their mexican food section for around $1.
*Melinda's Red Savina Habanero* the name says it all.
*Dave's Total Insanity * always keep a bottle on hand to heat up large pots of chili.

these always stay in my fridge.

scottie


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

volfan said:


> I like a few so here goes:
> 
> *Bayou Fireballs* (cayenne, habanero and garlic....yummy) thought it was a gimick and now it is my favorite.
> *El Yucateco* comes in brown, green and red, cheap and good. local grocery stores has them in their mexican food section for around $1.
> ...


I have a Melinda's XXXtra Hot Hot Sauce. It is by far one of the mildest hot sauces I know of. It has a nice flavor and would do quite well in zesting up an omelette, but I think it maybe too mild for breakfast. Still a nice flavor- but it needs more fire! I want to try the Red Savina- That sounds right up my alley!

ATL


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I grow habaneros in my garden - minced fresh add to food, use for cooking whatever.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Hot sauce is a staple in my diet.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Searing hot is not the only thing i am after thought. It must have some good flavor as well. My stocking stuffers at the holidays usually have a nice supply of these.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Searing hot is not the only thing i am after thought. It must have some good flavor as well. My stocking stuffers at the holidays usually have a nice supply of these.


My problem with bottled hot sauce is that most are vinegary.
So I prefer judicious use of fresh habanero, serrano, thai peppers etc. Also chipoltle and (home) dried smoked ground cayenne instead.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> My problem with bottled hot sauce is that most are vinegary.
> So I prefer judicious use of fresh habanero, serrano, thai peppers etc. Also chipoltle and (home) dried smoked ground cayenne instead.


I do not go for the overly vinegary kinds either. Good point.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Hot sauce is a staple in my diet.


Me to... For a standard I like Texas Pete and then I have a mix of different ones.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

All I can say is "I like it HOT"!!!!! I have a bunch of hot sauces. Dave's total insanity, Dave's private reserve signature(I needed to sign a wavier before they would sell it to me) Blair's 3am, Mad dog, Endorphin rush.......the ones I keep around are no less than 90,000 Scoville units. Andrew, be careful with the ones that contain Red Savina Habanero. That is known to be the hottest pepper around.

Ron


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I Like to use Pure Cap...with tons of garlic, pepper, onion, chili powder etc...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

DA Bomb......


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

My favorite is Blair's Heat Wasabi Ginger Sauce... I even have a recipe using it on his website...

I need more than heat in my hot sauces, if all it is it heat I am after then just some hot sauce on chips or bread, if I am cooking I want flavor.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah...something like pure cap must be used SPARINGLY....about 6 drops in a large pot of chili is plenty hot for me. wasabi and horseradish are some favorites.

like wasabi peas...a great snack favorite


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Yeah,

My current favorite out of all of them is the *Dave's Hurtin' Habanero*. As far as flavor goes, it is the best out of the bunch. Nice little kick with a sweet little flavor. I use it to juice Salsa and add some fire to other dishes.

ATL


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Anyone try the _*Pain is Good*_ brand? It is pretty good stuff. Good flavor and some kick.

_*Pain is Good*_


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Anyone try the _*Pain is Good*_ brand? It is pretty good stuff. Good flavor and some kick.
> 
> _*Pain is Good*_


Sounds painful on the pallete .


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Love hot sauce! I went to a restaurant last night and got a burger. Asked for hot sauce and the waiter said they didnt have any  WTF???

Anyway...my favorites are

Grace's Jamaican Extra Hot 
Cholula
Sriracha "Rooster" Sauce
El Yucateco Red
Green Tobasco
Piri Piri or Malagueta Sauce (from either Portugal or Brasil...)


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Anyone try the _*Pain is Good*_ brand? It is pretty good stuff. Good flavor and some kick.
> 
> _*Pain is Good*_


Thanks for the link. Which sauce from this brand do you recommend?

I used to collect hot sauces, but always tend to go back to the old faithful--Tabasco.

El Yucateco (green) has a great kick, but I can't stand the aftertaste. 
Cool thread, keep em coming!


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

I am more into the flavor of the hot sauce rather than the heat. I love garlic tobassco (which I cant find anymore) for hard boild eggs, chulula for chips and pizza, tapito for camaronnes (sp) ala diabla, cajun chef for deep fried seafood and Frank's red hot for wings and eggs/hashbrowns just to name a few! I use to love it hot as I could make it, but as I age my gut just cant it any more without taking prilosec OTC and imodium advanced. I think of all the years I ate as hot as I could stand and beyond has left holes in my stomach :c


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> My problem with bottled hot sauce is that most are vinegary.
> So I prefer judicious use of fresh habanero, serrano, thai peppers etc. Also chipoltle and (home) dried smoked ground cayenne instead.


I'm like you, the vinegar is too strong in most sauces. Try Sontava XX. It's carrot/lime juice base and my favorite every day hot sauce. Good stuff! For something stronger, Dave's Total Insanity Sauce. The regular Dave's Insanity sauce is just plain wrong! Supposedly, he entered it in a hot sauce competition back in the day.....and was banned. lol


----------



## Wreckless (Apr 27, 2007)

I've got a few that I ALWAYS keep around...
Good ole Texas Pete 
Siracha (or something like that) is GREAT
El Yucateco
Franks
and of course Crushed Red Chili Flakes for pizza and pastas...  




My girl thinks I'm crazy becuase a lot of times I will decide what I want for dinner based on what hot sauce I feel like having that night! lol.... but seriously, I do.... maybe I have a hot sauce problem.......


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

The few I generally keep on hand...

Tabasco Original/Habanero
Texas Pete
Frank's Red Hot
Louisiana Hot Sauce


----------



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

My Southern Baptist hot sauce:










Made with habanero peppers. Believe me, a little dab'll do ya.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Puro_Angler said:


> Thanks for the link. Which sauce from this brand do you recommend?
> 
> I used to collect hot sauces, but always tend to go back to the old faithful--Tabasco.
> 
> ...


Start with this one:

_*Batch #37 Garlic Style Hot Sauce*_


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I love hot sauce...Tabasco Garlic, Tabasco Smoked Chipolte are my favorites.

Plus a little shot of Dave's Insanity Sauce on a pulled pork sandwich, with cole-slaw and garlic bread is killer.:tu 

I recently bought a Datil pepper plant and I'm going to experiment with that and make some kind of sauce.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

I definitely LOVE hot sauce!!! I've got about 20-30 bottles of various degrees of heat in my fridge. Some of my favorites are:

Blair's 2AM
Ron's Nuckin' Futs
Dave's Ultimate Insanity
Mad Dog 327 (special edition & hotter than original)
and believe it or not Jim Beam hot sauce.

I always get a few bottles for the birthdays/Christmas. I broke down and bought rubber gloves to use with the 2AM. That was the first hot sauce that caused "hurting".  I always say, "If it does't make you sweat, it's not worth eating"

Some websites for anybody that's interested:

Pepper Palace

FireGirl

Mel


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Texas Pete .......especially on Pork Rinds with a good beer. Its not so hot that you cant taste the food your eating but has that spicy heat.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Frostbite is a great one that I like also...great in a bloody mary
most of my faves come from cajohns

http://www.cajohns.com/


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

screwbag said:


> Frostbite is a great one that I like also...great in a bloody mary
> most of my faves come from cajohns
> 
> http://www.cajohns.com/


I just bought a bottle of this a few weeks ago. Pretty good. I had to buy it since it's white.

Mel


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mels95yj said:


> I definitely LOVE hot sauce!!! I've got about 20-30 bottles of various degrees of heat in my fridge. Some of my favorites are:
> 
> Blair's 2AM
> Ron's Nuckin' Futs
> ...


FireGirl is a great site. I like the reviews there.

ATL


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

I love me some hot sauce and I am going to be down in Mazatlan Mexico on friday what should I pick up?


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I like Desert Pepper; it is a little too hot, so a little dab will do ya.

Cholula is great; not too hot, and a nice rich flavor.

Sriracha is good but it is liquid fire, so you only need a little.


----------



## KingGeorge (May 24, 2007)

Rooster/Cock sauce. aka Sriracha sauce.

It has such a nice rich flavor with a bit of spice. Not just for asian food either.










george


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I just set myself on fire and run around
[see avitar]

I actually have Blairs Possible Side Effects which is hot AND tasty

I also have a couple bottles I bought just to put on the shelves in the kitchen.
1. See dick burn: It has a stick figure of a man running with flames coming out of his butt.
2. See Jane burn: Again with the stick figure of a woman running with flames coming out of her butt.

You know you always have to keep the kitchen "upperbrow" and all.

B:ss


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

KingGeorge said:


> Rooster/Cock sauce. aka Sriracha sauce.
> 
> It has such a nice rich flavor with a bit of spice. Not just for asian food either.
> 
> ...


This stuff is great,
I use it with my CheeseSteaks and fries when I am in Ishkabibbles on South Street (Philly)


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Love it on my Pho....:dr


----------

